# Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!



## MArvin123 (24. April 2011)

Hay Leute, #h

ich hab mal eine Frage:
Wollte mir das *Garmin Etrex H* kaufen. Wollte es auf verschiedene Seen als Navigator verwenden um dort Hotsports oder Kanten ein zu speichern! 

Nun meine Frage: 
Denkt ihr es ist dafür geignet? 
Oder hat irgendjmd erfahrungen damit gemacht? 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen! 

Gruß Marvin :vik:


----------



## Mendez (25. April 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

Ich stand vor der selben Frage. Habe Wochenlang die Foren durchforstet und Experten befragt. Ich habe aber etwas mehr investiert und mir das Garmin Dakota 20 geholt. Kostet so viel mehr auch nicht ist aber neuerer Generation mit Kartendarstellung. Ich kann es nicht nur für meine Hot Spots nutzen. Wenn man es aber genau nimmt, reicht ein Etrex H zum markieren der HS. Man kann POI´s markieren und sich dahin führen lassen. Mann kann auch Koordinaten eingeben, wenn auch etwas umständlich. Also wenn gerade Ebbe in der Tasche und du es jetzt kaufen willst, dann reicht es. Wenn nicht, hol dir das Dakota. Bin sehr damit zufrieden.


----------



## FlorryB (26. April 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus nem Norwegen-Forums Beitrag:

Also ich habe 2 GPS Geräte.
Ein Garmin eTrex und ein Garmin Oregon 400t.
Bisher habe ich immer nur das billige eTrex (bekommste für weit unter 100€ und sogar noch ne bessere Version als meins) mit aufs Boot genommen. Haben das auf See immer nur benutzt um fängige Stellen wieder exakt anzufahren und um die Verschiedenen Einfahrten von der offenen See ins Schärengebiet zu markieren, falls mal keine Sicht mehr ist. Für diese Sachen ist so ein ganz einfaches völlig ausreichend.
Das Oregon 400t auf dem praktisch alle Europakarten vorinstalliert sind, hat natürlich eine schönere Darstellung mit Karte. Sowas nettes hat das eTrex nicht, aber uns hat der elektronische Kompass, das Markieren und Wiederfinden von Wegpunkten (Hotspots) und evtl. noch eine Trackaufzeichnung immer locker gereicht.
Wenn wir dieses Jahr wieder hochfahren, werde ich auch wieder nur das billige aufs Boot nehmen, das 2. nur als Backup dabeihaben. 

Also meiner Meinung nach reicht so ein eTrex H locker aus, wenn du wirklich nur einen Wegpunkt erneut anfahren möchtest. Mein altes eTrex hat auf dem Wasser (also freier Himmel) eine Genauigkeit von mindestens 6m. Mit dem eTrex H wirds natürlich noch was genauer. Selbst mit dem teuren Oregon ist bei 3m Genauigkeit normalerweise Schluss.


----------



## MArvin123 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

Hay ihr Beiden, erstmal vielen Dank für eure super Beiträge dir mir sehr weitergeholfen haben bei meiner Entscheidung!

Werde mir in jedem Fall das etrex H kaufen! 

Wenn ich umbedingt eine Map benötige kann ich auch meinen iPod Touch verwenden! Auf ihm habe ich eine App (MotionX), damit kann man Hotspots per Koordinaten einspeichern! 
Ein offline Betrieb ist auch möglich, da man die Maps herunterladen kann! Wenn man also alle seine Spots da einträgt hat man immer einen super Überblick über seine Stellen und Hotspots! Kann ich nur empfehlen! 

Vielen Dank nochmal.

Gruß Marvin


----------



## pxrxx12 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

Ich kenne das Etrex und auch einige andere Garmin GPS Geräte. In der Diskussion habe ich so manchmal den Eindruck, dass der Wunsch stärker Vater des Gedankens ist als die nackten Fakten.
Vielleicht sollte der ein oder andere, der mit dem Etrex unterwegs ist, doch einmal probehalber seinen Hotspot, wenn er ihn dann auf dem GPS markiert hat mit ein paar Metern beschwerter Angelschnur und einem Stück Steropor fixieren, um danach aus einer anderen Richtung den gespeicherten Ort anzufahren.
Wenn er es schafft näher als 15 Meter an die alte Stelle per GPS heranzukommen, dann hat er geschummelt oder es war reiner Zufall. Anderslautende Behauptungen sind eher Fantasieprodukte als Realität. Ich behaupte, dass ich mit einer aktuellen Gewässerkarte und einem Echolot die erwähnte Stelle schneller und vielleicht sogar präziser wiederfinde, als mit einem Etrex H ohne Kartendarstellung.
Aber vielleicht gehört ja heute ein bisserl elektronischer Navigationszauber dazu.


----------



## kron4401 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

Das is doch schwachsinn sorry aber die rede war hier vom etrex H und nicht vom etrex. (das H steht für einen verbesserten Empfännger)
Ich nutze das etrex H im Wald mit dichtem Blätterdach über mir und komm auf eine Genauigkeit von 5-10 Metern. Auf einem Gewässer, auf dem man in der Regel freies Feld Richtung Sateliten hat ist die Genauigkeit noch ein gutes Stück besser. Allerdings muss man dazu sagen das kein GPS heutzutage 100% genau ist, dafür gibts einfach zuviele Faktoren die einfluss auf das Messergebnis haben.


----------



## pxrxx12 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

Mit der Vokabel "Schwachsinn" wäre ich etwas vorsichtiger.
Wald und Wasser, da hast Du Recht, sind natürlich ein Unterschied. Ich hoffe, Du warst schon einmal auf See mit Drift und Wind und sonstigen kursabhängigen Eigenheiten und hast versucht mit Deinem Hand GPS , ob mit oder ohne H (auch der Waas Empfänger hat seine Tücken) eine vorher markierte Stelle mit Präzision anzufahren. Wenn Du das besser als +-15m schaffst, hast Du Glück gehabt, wiederholbar ist das nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht.
Aber ich will Dich nicht überzeugen, wenn Dein Glaube an die GPS Genauigkeit so unerschütterlich ist.


----------



## kron4401 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

Aber versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, erklär mir doch mal bitte was Drift und Wind mit der GPS-Genauigkeit zu tun hat? 
Die Koordinaten sind relativ fest, also wirst du auch (innerhalb einer gewissen Tolleranz) den Punkt wieder anfahren können, ob du diesen Punkt aber halten kannst ist doch wohl komplett unabhängig von den Koordinaten oder seh ich hier was falsch?
Und das du wie du meintest die Stelle mit einer Gewässerkarte schneller findest bezweifel ich doch arg.
Sicher hilft dir ein Echolot auch beim GPS den genauen Punkt z.B. der Kante wieder zu finden aber um erst mal in die Nähe zu kommen bist du mit dem GPS um weiten schneller als ohne.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*



paree12 schrieb:


> Wenn er es schafft näher als 15 Meter an die alte Stelle per GPS heranzukommen, dann hat er geschummelt oder es war reiner Zufall. Anderslautende Behauptungen sind eher Fantasieprodukte als Realität. Ich behaupte, dass ich mit einer aktuellen Gewässerkarte und einem Echolot die erwähnte Stelle schneller und vielleicht sogar präziser wiederfinde, als mit einem Etrex H ohne Kartendarstellung.
> Aber vielleicht gehört ja heute ein bisserl elektronischer Navigationszauber dazu.



OK, das Wort "Schwachsinn" benutze ich jetzt nicht, aber entweder kannst Du mit dem Gerät nicht umgehen oder aber mit dem Boot nicht.#c
Da ich auch sehr gerne Geocaching mache, wo es ziemlich darauf ankommt, möglichst genau an einen Punkt zu kommen, hab ich mich natürlich auch dort schlau gemacht, bevor ich mir das Etrex H gekauft habe.
Unter Geocachern ist es *gerade wegen seiner Genauigkeit* eines der beliebtesten Geräte.
Ich hab es gerade noch in Norwegen im Einsatz gehabt, bei Wellen, Winddrift, Strömung und natürlich auf'm Boot. Fazit: Absolut tauglich!!!
Bist Du sicher, dass Du es nicht mit dem einfachen Vorgängermodell (ohne "H") verwechselst???


----------



## pxrxx12 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

*[FONT=&quot]O[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*.K. die Diskussion ist es sicher nicht Wert weitergeführt zu werden. Auf See geht es nicht nur um die Genauigkeit (siehe unten) der Standortbestimmung , sondern um die Schwierigkeit des Bootsskippers alle Einflüsse auf den Bootsstandort (Strömung, Wind) nach den optischen Angaben des HANDGPS Gerätes so zu korrigieren, dass der genaue Zielort tatsächlich wiedergefunden wird. Ich habe da so meine Erfahrungen, die ich mit vielen andern teile, aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur ein schlechter Bootsführer.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]*Wenn wir jetzt einmal von einer Genauigkeitsannahme von 15 m ausgehen und die o.a. Schwierigkeiten der Bootsführung dazu nehmen, wäre eine exakte Zielortanfahrt eher glücklich.*[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]*Genau das habe ich festgestellt. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](Zitat)
Genauigkeit der Standortbestimmung[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]„Doch wie genau ist diese Positionsbestimmung mit drei Satellitensignalen? Die Antwort darauf steckt in der Genauigkeit der Empfängeruhr. Im Intervall von einer Tausendstel Sekunde - dass ist die verlässliche Zeitangabe der Uhr im Empfänger - hat das Signal, egal von welchem Satelliten, genau 300 Kilometer zurückgelegt. Unsere Standortangabe ist mit dieser Methode also bestenfalls auf diese Distanz korrekt. Wäre dies der Stand der Dinge, so wäre das GPS völlig unbrauchbar. Moderne GPS Geräte erreichen aber eine Standortbestimmung mit Genauigkeiten von mindestens 30 Metern, also +/- 15 Meter um die Position. Wie funktioniert das? ([/FONT]http://www.weltderphysik.de/de)“


----------



## MArvin123 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

Um das richtig zu verstehen: Alle (ausgenommen paree12) würden sagen ein Etrex H würde sich durchaus eignen um Hotspots zu speichern?!


----------



## Mendez (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

so sieht es aus. Entscheiden muss du. Viel falsch kannst du nicht machen mit einer Investition von 80 EUR.


----------



## FlorryB (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*



paree12 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du warst schon einmal auf See mit Drift und Wind und sonstigen kursabhängigen Eigenheiten und hast versucht mit Deinem Hand GPS , ob mit oder ohne H (auch der Waas Empfänger hat seine Tücken) eine vorher markierte Stelle mit Präzision anzufahren. Wenn Du das besser als +-15m schaffst, hast Du Glück gehabt, wiederholbar ist das nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht.
> Aber ich will Dich nicht überzeugen, wenn Dein Glaube an die GPS Genauigkeit so unerschütterlich ist.



Also wenn ich diese Aussage richtig verstehe, dann erklärst du, dass es möglicherweise schwierig ist die markierte Stelle genau anzufahren. Allerdings nicht wegen mangelnder Genauigkeit des GPS-Gerätes sondern wegen "kursabhängigen Eigenheiten" auf See.
Ich habe mehrere Jahre mit dem normalen eTrex Geocaching gemacht und mehrfach habe ich eine von mir zuvor markierte Stelle angelaufen um die Ungenauigkeit zu überprüfen. Klar trifft man nie auf den Meter genau aber unter freiem Himmel sind 5m Abweichung nie ein Problem gewesen.


----------



## pxrxx12 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

Die rein statische Genauigkeit des GPS ist in der Praxis sehr oft nicht erreichbar, wenn nicht zusätzliche Orientierungs- oder Korrekturfaktoren wie Sichtkontakt oder andere örtliche Markierungen, wie sie im Gelände von uns allen benutzt werden, dazukommen. Selbst unter Nutzung des stationären EGNOS Korrekturstelliten(WAAS Empfänger) sind die möglichen statistischen Genauigkeiten von ca 3 m in der Praxis auf dem Wasser im Regelfall nicht darstellbar, weil das GPS nicht unterscheiden kann ,ob sich das Objekt vorwärts,rückwärts oder seitwärts bewegt, Bewegungsänderungen die Strömung,Wind,Gezeiten häufig auftreten können. Dass das GPS falsche Zielpunkte anzeigen kann, ist von jedem mit einem einfachen Experiment nachvollziehbar (Vorschlag stammt von einem süddeutschen Schirmflieger). Zielposition (hotspot) eingeben, mit GOTO Navigation starten. Vorwärts gehen. In der Vorwärtsbewegung anhalten und rückwärts gehen ohne die Richtung zu ändern.
ERgebnis: Der Hotspot wird nicht mehr vor, sondern hinter dem Objekt angezeigt (180° Drehung) obwohl er vor dem Objekt liegt.
GPS Orientierung zu Land, zu Wasser oder in der Luft, das sind jeweils eigene Gesetzmäßigkeiten. Die Genauigkeit des GPS zunächst einmal nur ein rein rechnerischer Statistikwert.


----------



## angelhagen (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*



MArvin123 schrieb:


> Hay Leute, #h
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage:
> Wollte mir das *Garmin Etrex H* kaufen. Wollte es auf verschiedene Seen als Navigator verwenden um dort Hotsports oder Kanten ein zu speichern!
> ...




Moin Marvin,

ich fahre demnächst nach Norwegen und stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Zuerst hatte ich mich für das etrex h entschieden, aber nach kurzer Suche habe ich mich für das Garmin 72H entschieden. Ist dem etrex ähnlich, nur etwas größer - auch das Display - und deutlich besser bedienbar! Kosten liegen ca 40 Euro über dem etrex h.
Solltest Du Dir auf jeden Fall nochmal ansehen!


----------



## Honeyball (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

Nein, ich denke paree12 hat mittlerweile klar gemacht, was er eigentlich ausdrücken wollte.
Es ist ein *grundsätzliches"* Problem, eine Stelle exakt anzufahren. Auch das beste GPS kommt auch bei günstigsten Umständen nur auf eine Genauigkeit von ca. 2m.

Und sobald Du Wind oder Strömung oder Wellen hast, bist Du von der angepeilten Stelle weg, ehe Du den Motor ausgestellt bzw. die Angelrute gegriffen hast.
Ich hab bei nur geringer Drift mit dem Etrex H Punkte mit einer angegebenen Genauigkeit von unter 1m angefahren. Dann bist Du trotzdem ganz schnell von genau diesem Punkt weg. Solange das Boot fährt (vorwärts oder rückwärts) kommt das GPS damit klar, sobald Du driftest (meistens seitwärts und mit der eventuellen Restbewegung eben auch schon mal vektoriell resultierend schräg) darfst Du das GPS getrost außer Acht lassen. Aber da man seinen einmal gefundenen Hotspot anschließend meist übers Echolot lokalisiert, ist es von da an nur eine Frage der Erfahrung.
Die Empfehlung von angelhagen (72 H) würde ich genau so unterschreiben. Da hast Du genau den Mehrkomfort, den Du auch mehr bezahlst dafür.
Aber egal für welches Gerät Du Dich entscheidest:
Sie helfen, sie werden Dich wahrscheinlich retten oder Dich erheblich unterstützen, wenn's mal plötzlichen Nebel gibt, aber Du musst damit lernen und Erfahrungen sammeln und genau so auch andere Hilfsmittel (z.B. Echolot, Peilmarken, Lichtzeichen, Wellenbewegung und -richtung, Wind, Strömungsverhältnisse in unterschiedlichen Tiefen, etc.) in die Waagschale werfen.
Und was die genannten Garmin-Geräte eben auszeichnet, ist ihre fast immer tolle Genauigkeit!
Das Zitat aus "Welt der Physik" bezieht sich auf die Genauigkeit bei nur 3 Satelliten, die Garmin-Geräte verwenden bis zu 12 Satelliten und erreichen so die Genauigkeit von ca. 3m.
Bei einer 2,70m Bootsrute liegst Du also quasi "am spot".


----------



## Sockeye (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das Zitat aus "Welt der Physik" bezieht sich auf die Genauigkeit bei nur 3 Satelliten, die Garmin-Geräte verwenden bis zu 12 Satelliten und erreichen so die Genauigkeit von ca. 3m.



wenn ein Garmin eine "Genauigkeit" von 3m angibt, dann heisst das, dass 50% aller Messungen in einem RADIUS von 3m liegen. Aber dass heist auch, dass die Anderen 50% weiter weg liegen. 10m, 50m oder mehr. Da Lobe ich mir mein Magellan das 90% der Messungen zu Grunde legt.

Aber, um die Urspüngliche Frage zu beantworten, das Etrex H reicht zu Speichern der Hotspots völlig aus. Zum Wiederfinden des Bereiches +-15m auch. Willst du es genauer, fängt der Spass bei so 1000€ an.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## angelhagen (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

Moin Marvin,

ich komme gerade aus Norwegen zurück! Ich habe dort eine Woche mit meinem Garmin 72H den Fischen nachgestellt und es hat hervorragend funktioniert. :vik: Alle Punkte die ich eingespeichert hatte, habe ich sehr genau gefunden und problemlos angefahren. Wenn die GPS-Koordinaten mal nicht so stimmten, dann  habe ich die korrigierten Punkte abgespeichert. Zusätzlich hatte ich meinen Laptop mit, so konnte ich sämtliche aufgezeichneten Tagesruten und zusätzliche neue Spots abspeichern und regelmäßig auf das Gerät schieben. Für mich als Angler ist dieses Gerät perfekt #6#6#6#6

Zusätzliche Daten, wie Geschwindigkeit, Tagesstrecke, Gesamtkilometer usw. kann man auch noch ablesen....

Gruß Sven


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

@sockeye:
Wie schon gesagt: Beim Geocaching ist mir das noch nie negativ aufgefallen, ganz im Gegenteil: Die meisten unserer gefundenen Caches waren echte "Punktlandungen". :m


----------



## Sockeye (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

Beim Cachen schaue ich eigentlich die letzten Meter nicht mehr auf das GPS, sondern mehr auf die Umgebung nach möglichen Verstecken.

Man bekommt den Effekt eigentlich erst zu spüren, wenn man einen Cache versteckt und die Koordinaten checkt, oder sein GPS auf einen geodätisch ausgemessenen Punkt legt.

aber schön, dass es hier auch ein paar Cacher gibt...:m

VG
Sockeye


----------



## neuhoff62 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

Frage/ Wie gebe ich aber mir vorher bekannte Koordinaten ins eTrexH ein um die Hotspots von anderen Angler zu finden. So wie Ihr hier schreibt muß man erst auf  dem Hotspot sein um zu speichern????" sehe ich das richtig" Gruß an Alle. neuhoff62


----------



## Bamse (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Garmin Etrex H um Hotspots zu speichern?!*

Nö,

wenn du die KO s hast, legst Du einfach einen Wegpunkt an.
Dann änderst Du die Daten.

Bein Etrex H etwas umständlich, aber es geht.

Bamse


----------

